# loose Stool with innova lbp



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

i have been feeding my pups Innova LBP since i have him .. he is 4.5 month now ... he have loose stoll since almost 2 week now! he have been dewormed before and getting a pills every month...

we decided to change his food . but we have no clue what food to give him..i have Orijen store near here , but i think i have more chance to get bad stool with Orijen cause of high protein... i was also thinking about wellness 5mix LBP. 

there is a store who selling Royal canin German shepherd puppie food for upset stomash ... but i dont know that food well , and cant find the calcium % either ...but that food is really interesting .

any1 have a clue ? or have oppinion about those food ?

thx u


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Was the pup ever OK on the food? If he was OK for the last few months and only now has an issue, it may be something else...

I have tried the Wellness super5 and also the Innova, but my girl doesn't do well on either...

I ended up going with a vet low-residue formula for a month to calm her digestive system down, then I went over to Proplan Sensitive Stomach and Skin. She did well on that although I'm currently trying to see if she can handle other types of foods.


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

Could it be you are feeding to much ? 
Most pups with diahreah issues are simply being overfed. Their system can't handle this onslaught of food.
I see people posting that feed their 4 to 5 month puppy 6 cups of food !! 3 cups per feeding. If you look at 3 cups of food in a dish, that is a HUGE amount of food. Now picture how big the actual stomach of that pup is...
Not saying that it the culprit in your case, just saying that its the culprit in most cases...


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

i was feeding 1.5 cup of innova in the morning and another 1.5 sometimes maximum 2 for supper... so maximum 3.5 cup a day ... he been doing good since the last 2 month .. but the last 2 week have been diharrea ... he never had hard stool either .. always been on the soft side .. but atm , its stool soup !  !

anyway , i have bought Orijen LBP this afternoon , will switch him on that and will give him only 2-3 cup a day ... and watch him go , ill try to solve that diharrea problem and deal with the right amount of food after.


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

My shepherd Kenzie suddenly decided she no longer wanted to eat her Royal Canine Puppy Food, so we decided to make the switch to Acana, which is close to Innova (so the dog food place said). We waited over a month to see if her stool would firm up, but it never did. We went back to the store and asked about other brands and they suggested a new brand, Satori. About three weeks in Kenzie has adjusted to it and no more loose stool! Kenzie absolutely loves the food as well. So if you can find some, give it a try!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GizmoGSD said:


> i was feeding 1.5 cup of innova in the morning and another 1.5 sometimes maximum 2 for supper... so maximum 3.5 cup a day ... he been doing good since the last 2 month .. but the last 2 week have been diharrea ... he never had hard stool either .. always been on the soft side .. but atm , its stool soup !  !
> 
> anyway , i have bought Orijen LBP this afternoon , will switch him on that and will give him only 2-3 cup a day ... and watch him go , ill try to solve that diharrea problem and deal with the right amount of food after.


My dog has had some other issues at times, but he's been on Innova LBP since about 13 weeks and we've had a lot of trouble, going between constipation and loose stool. I really don't know if it is fair to blame the food, but we will be switching once the bag is closer to used up. I haven't made the final decision as to what. I've been leaning towards the Wellness Super5, but not sure.

For now, I add a tablespoon of pumpkin per day and it does seem to help moderate the stools. He also gets a frozen carrot every other day or so for the fiber. 

Curious to hear if the Orijen works better for you.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

heya Chelle ... ill let u know really soon ! he had the first meal 50/50 orijen / innova for dinner ... ima switch on orijen kinda fast since the bag is almost done .


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GizmoGSD said:


> heya Chelle ... ill let u know really soon ! he had the first meal 50/50 orijen / innova for dinner ... ima switch on orijen kinda fast since the bag is almost done .


Ok, but hey! be careful on the fast switch! That caused us a lot of grief at one point! (Switching from what he'd been on before he came home to me.) I had to do the whole chicken and rice thing and start all the way over. Not fun for him or me!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

some pups/dogs cant tolerate higher quality kibble.. try a medium end kibble like merrick, canidae (not the grain free ones), and go from there.

also too much kibble can cause soft stool too, and add a high quality kibble that the dogs stomach cant handle and you have the runs..


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

like royal canin could be ok ?


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd mention that I have a new puppy, not a German Shepherd, but a Dutch Shepherd. He was started on Royal Canin "Starter" which is for lactating mothers and puppies up to 8 weeks. He was fine/perfect (digestively speaking) until I switched him to Royal Canin Maxi for Large Breed puppies. I haven't been able to get a solid stool out of him since I put him on this food. I decided to try the Royal Canin German Shepherd formula for puppies, even though he isn't really a German Shepherd. I will post the results after a few days, if anyone is interested?

I have had very good luck with the Royal Canin line for both dogs and cats, and I do recommend the brand. It may not be high up on some people's list for dog and cat food, but except for recently with the Large Breed puppy food, I've been extremely happy with the product!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

royal canine might work if its not as rich as orijen /innova .. there is FROMM too, that is middle end, canidae, natural balance, even Costcos kirland series dog food is a nice middle road food


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

Toffifay plz i want to know the result of that trial ! so yea , he is on Orijen for now ... will see how he go !!! but i might try lower quality food if it dsnt work !! id rather give him a bit of corn but see him having hard stool ..


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

If you feed a high quality food you give a LOT LESS of it. Thats where some people get dogs that can't eat it, they switch and give as many cups of it as the old food. 
Usually you give about half of what you would feed of a lower quality food...


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

yea , im trying to stay under what they suggest to give on the bag's chart ... cause i know those are not accurate ... but i am always scared to not give him enought and mess with his growing ... but i guess if he dsnt have enought food , he will not grow slower , but will just be a bit more skinny in the first case right !? ... 

oh just another thing i wanted to ask , is it norma for a dog to piouk sometimes ? like 1 every 2 month!? just some transparent fluid with some furr ..!? he did this to me today , its his second day on orijen , i was wondering if there is a relation between the piouk and the new food ...

will see how he does with piouk/stool in tomorow ....to be continued ....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did you go to the Vet (with a stool and urine sample)
to make sure everything is ok? you might have to switch foods
several times before you find one that works. your dog could
be experiencing purebreditis. i've never fed puppy food to
my dogs.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

ummm , yes for the stool sample but no for the urine one ... stool was worms egg free!

purebreditis!? what that mean? ... well this morning , no diharea !!! weeee ! not a big peice of **** either ! i have cut the amount im giving him by 50%. to give him a chance ... if he does a few day alright , ima had a little bit ..


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

btw doggiedad , do u suggest i should switch to regular orijen? ( the none puppy one ? )


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

GizmoGSD said:


> Toffifay plz i want to know the result of that trial ! so yea , he is on Orijen for now ... will see how he go !!! but i might try lower quality food if it dsnt work !! id rather give him a bit of corn but see him having hard stool ..


Hi...just wanted to let you know that my puppy has been doing much better on the Royal Canin for German Shepherd puppies over the regular large breed puppy formula. He now has formed stool that I can pick up with the scooper and I don't have to hose down the yard every day! Granted,I have not tried any other brand of food with him yet. He was weaned onto Royal Canin, and with all the changes I do not feel like trying anything different, yet. Just wanted to get his digestion settled. He is growing like crazy and loves to eat! He is just 11 weeks old at this time, btw.


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

if you let your dog grow slower (or actually its growing him "normal", most people feed to much and they grow way to fast) they WILL still reach their genetically predisposed size. They will not end up bigger or smaller based on how much you feed, only if you were to literally starve your pup to the point of stunting him or letting him get overweight by overfeeding. 

Its is much much healthier to grow a pup slow, esp. in the case of german shepherds. They aren't meant to be "roly poly" pups. Most skeletal and joint problems start when puppys are grown to quick and heavy. You will have your dog for many years, it doesn't matter in the big picture whether he reaches his 90 lbs at 7 month old or at 1 1/2 years old. It WILL matter to you whether he ends being able to walk painfree or not, though. 
Esp. with Orijen, you feed A LOT LESS !!!! 
My pup is growing nicely and he gets a little over 3 cups of Orijen 6 fish, so 1 1/2 cups twice the day. He is 4 month old.
When diahreah isn't due to Coccidia or Giardia it can be traced to overfeeding in most cases. Changing the food all the time might not help in that case. Feeding less and taking it from there may just do the trick, though !


----------

